# Hawg Fest Tournament News Release



## ezmarc (Apr 6, 2004)

*Team So Lucki wins Huron Hawg Fest 2004*​
September 25th, 2004 at the Huron Boat Basin​
The So Lucki team of Capt. John Solecki of Westlake, Ray Vargo of Lorain, Jim Forbes of Elyria and Matt Thompson of Rocky River caught the right 5 fish to bring to the scales to capture first place and a check for $2262 in the September 25th Huron Hawg Fest tournament put on by OhioGameFishing.com and the Western Basin Sportfishing Association. Their total weight of 33.75 put them at the top of the field of 51 boats. Finishing second with a total weight of 29.7 lbs. was the team of Robertson, Conn and Wasmuth. Rounding out the top five were the third place team of Davis, Gies and Duncan, the fourth place team of Martin, Woods, Braun and Sterk and the fifth place team of Benoit, Villanucci, Smugala and Friess.

Big fish for the tournament was a 10.6 lb. fish brought in by the team of Carpenter, Kramp, Everett, Everett. The big fish pot paid out two places with first place being $850. The 2nd place big fish was 9.75 pounds by the team of Hazeley, Estes, Williams, Henderson and paid $460.00. The big fish pot was added to by a generous donation of $400.00 from Reliant Mortgage Company.

The majority of the teams fished close to the sand bar of Lorain and ran a variety of spoons, crankbaits and worm harness to catch their fish. Most of the fish from this area were caught in 42 to 46 foot of water. Some of the teams opted for the shallower water closer to shore in 22 -28 foot of water and that also produced fish with the majority of those coming on crankbaits. 

There were a total of 206 fish brought to the scales for a total weight of over 796 lbs.  Complete results can be viewed at:

http://westernbasinsportfishingassociation.com/Hawgfestresults.htm


----------



## DaleM (Apr 5, 2004)

Thanks Marc for getting that posted. Thanks everyone that took part in the Tournament.


----------



## captnroger (Apr 5, 2004)

Nice release Marc!


----------



## Shortdrift (Apr 5, 2004)

What about the 13 pound sheephead?


----------



## Big Daddy (Apr 6, 2004)

Very nice Marc. Did you pull any of the pictures off?


----------



## ezmarc (Apr 6, 2004)

Thank Matt Davis. I just tweaked a few words and posted it. I haven't done anything with pictures yet. Been kinda busy, ya know.


----------



## DaleM (Apr 5, 2004)

THANKS MATT !!! Marc, disreguard my first comment  J/K Anyways thanks to both of you. Really looks good.


----------

